# has anyone notice the large price difference in Home Depot and other roof supply hous



## saiminh (May 2, 2015)

Not sure but just checking. I have noticed in the past month there is a 20 plus dollar difference per square in Home Depot and the other roof supply houses. I know that large supply houses deliver roof top. But for 63.00 dollars a square at Home Depot compared to 85.00 a square .is it temporary??? Is Home Depot running a special are they going up soon. Anyone has any insight. I'm located in the Newport News in va. it has not been this low since 2009


----------



## RoofTalk (Jun 12, 2015)

saiminh said:


> Not sure but just checking. I have noticed in the past month there is a 20 plus dollar difference per square in Home Depot and the other roof supply houses. I know that large supply houses deliver patio covers. But for 63.00 dollars a square at Home Depot compared to 85.00 a square .is it temporary??? Is Home Depot running a special are they going up soon. Anyone has any insight. I'm located in the Newport News in va. it has not been this low since 2009


I honestly think they are just squeezing us for extra... however in Las Vegas construction is booming so there has been about a 10%-15% upcharge on just about all materials... gues thats the way it goes.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

as one supply house told me, home depot can give them away if they want.


----------



## bartstop (Jul 18, 2015)

That's the problem with big box stores. They can squeeze out the competition by selling at cost.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Home Depot's margins are their competitors worst nightmares... But their service is never as good as the supply houses.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

A change in quotation is inevitable, especially when your geographical location is to be considered. But, quotation can be negotiable depending on your specific problem. For reference, try checking http://www.asggutter.com though it is not really in the VA area.


----------

